# Can Hashimoto's cause low lymphocytes?



## hashimotocoaster

Hi all. I finally got copies of all my labs today (I'll post them later) but something that concerned me was that I've had low lymphocytes recently and as far back as my labs at this office go (October 2011). Can Hashimoto's cause this?

Please say yes! I'm freaked out.

Lymph 10/7/2011: 16.2 (range 21-51)
Absolute lymph 10/7/2011: 0.8 (range 1.0-5.0)

Lymph 10/4/2012: 23.3 (range 21-51)

Lymph 10/11/2012: 16.5 (range 21-51)

Lymph 2/14/2013: 18.2 (range 21-51)

Huh?


----------



## CA-Lynn

NEUTROPHILS [aka SEGS]
LYMPHOCYTES
MONOCYTES
EOSINOPHILS
BASOPHILS

White cells are generally calculated. [See above for types of white blood cells.] So you need to see the values of the others in order to make any rational deduction.

Are you getting over an infection of any sort?

*Generally speaking, your count isn't that low to be very concerned about it.*

As for whether it's caused by Hashimoto's......I don't believe so. Probably not, though autoimmune diseases often have a bearing on changing blood values.

*General Causes*
The body fails to produce an adequate number of lymphocytes.
The body produces a sufficient number of lymphocytes, but they are destroyed.
The lymphocytes become trapped in the spleen or lymph nodes.

*Acquired Causes*The acquired causes are related to underlying medical conditions or responses to medical treatments. Some examples of acquired causes are:
infectious diseases
autoimmune disorders
steroid therapy
blood cancers and blood diseases
radiation/chemotherapy


----------



## hashimotocoaster

Here are my other WBC counts:

10/7/2011:

Neutro: 75.2 (42-75) High
Lymph: 16.2 (21-51) Low
Mono: 7.2 (2-13)
Eos: 1.3 (1-10)
Baso: 0.1 (0-2)

10/4/2012:

Neutro: 66.3
Lymph: 23.3
Mono: 8.4
Eos: 1.7
Baso: 0.1

10/11/2012:

Neutro: 74.2
Lymph: 16.5 Low
Mono: 7.3
Eos: 1.4
Baso: 0.3

2/14/13:

Neutro: 72.0
Lymph: 18.2 Low
Mono: 8.1
Eos: 1.3
Baso: 0.2

Maybe that will paint a clearer picture, though I'm not sure what kind of picture it is. In the fall of last year I was hypothyroid and I also tested positive for EBV (I think I'd had mono in early July). For the labs in February, I'd had the flu in early January, but I'm not sure that had anything to do with it. But as far as I can remember, I wasn't getting over any kind of infection in 2011.

If anyone has any insights, please, I'd love to hear them! A Google search was largely unrevealing, though it did seem to suggest some link between low lymphocytes and Hashimoto's. If I had something really awful, my labs would be WAY off, right? :confused0003:


----------



## CA-Lynn

I wouldn't worry about it at all. After all, there's not much change. Furthermore, notice that your lymphocyte percentage is improving.

When to worry about your lymphocytes? If and when it goes below 10.0

Time to go out and play.


----------



## hashimotocoaster

CA-Lynn said:


> I wouldn't worry about it at all. After all, there's not much change. Furthermore, notice that your lymphocyte percentage is improving.
> 
> When to worry about your lymphocytes? If and when it goes below 10.0
> 
> Time to go out and play.


Thanks! I'll try not to fret. Since it can be caused by autoimmune disease, I'm just gonna attribute it to Hashimoto's. I try to blame everything on that!


----------



## CA-Lynn

I'd be more inclined to blame EBV.


----------



## hashimotocoaster

CA-Lynn said:


> I'd be more inclined to blame EBV.


I'm not sure whether to blame EBV or not. I had low lymph readings well before I had what I assume was mono, and I don't know how long after it would affect my labs. It's all so weird. I wish I could just reboot my immune system.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Reboot your immune system.....

Big sigh......if only we could.


----------



## hashimotocoaster

CA-Lynn said:


> Reboot your immune system.....
> 
> Big sigh......if only we could.


Do not save changes. Restart.


----------



## surge

Look up Proud Army Wife's posts if you can-- she also had weird WBC, and also had EBV/Mono in the past.

Mine began to dip after months of struggling with lots of antibodies and experiencing symptoms of both hyper and hypo thyroidism. I had a TT and the surgeon said my nearby lymph nodes were a mess, and the only explanation at the time was the thyroid. Now my wbc, which were only a little low, but getting lower, are back to normal. Who knows what was happening other than total body haywire-ness. I'd take it as just another sign that your body is not happy.

As CA Lynn notes, the numbers themselves are improving and maybe that means you've found a good course/are getting back towards health. That's what I hope for you.


----------



## hashimotocoaster

surge said:


> Look up Proud Army Wife's posts if you can-- she also had weird WBC, and also had EBV/Mono in the past.
> 
> Mine began to dip after months of struggling with lots of antibodies and experiencing symptoms of both hyper and hypo thyroidism. I had a TT and the surgeon said my nearby lymph nodes were a mess, and the only explanation at the time was the thyroid. Now my wbc, which were only a little low, but getting lower, are back to normal. Who knows what was happening other than total body haywire-ness. I'd take it as just another sign that your body is not happy.
> 
> As CA Lynn notes, the numbers themselves are improving and maybe that means you've found a good course/are getting back towards health. That's what I hope for you.


Thanks, surge! I'll try to look up those posts. I think my body's been pretty ****ed off for a long time in about two hundred different ways, but I sure hope I'm on my way to feeling better.

Are you happy with your TT? I've always been terrified of surgery but lately I've come to accept that it may be a possibility in my future.


----------



## surge

Sorry it's taken me a few days to check back in...as far as the TT, yes. It made sense for how my body was handling, er not handling things. I was a mess of both hyper and hypo symptoms. Needed meds, but couldn't tolerate any so I hoped by taking out the thyroid, I'd be able to quiet the antibodies and tolerate the meds and this is what happened for me.

There are still issues to deal with obviously, and it is a surgery so it does come with risks, but yes, very happy that TT cleared the slate and made it easier to control.


----------



## proud-armywife

Hi All,
I just wanted to weigh in- I have had a low lymph count. But since my last test I have not seen a doc. I did get my referral for a rheumotologist this week though! YAY! I am always trying to put the puzzle pieces together-constantly searching for an answer to get to the bottom of things.....I know it is worry some to see counts like that (even if they aren't low enough for treatment).... I hope someone gets an explanation! Good luck and keep us posted- I'm interested to see if anyone says anything.


----------



## hashimotocoaster

proud-armywife said:


> Hi All,
> I just wanted to weigh in- I have had a low lymph count. But since my last test I have not seen a doc. I did get my referral for a rheumotologist this week though! YAY! I am always trying to put the puzzle pieces together-constantly searching for an answer to get to the bottom of things.....I know it is worry some to see counts like that (even if they aren't low enough for treatment).... I hope someone gets an explanation! Good luck and keep us posted- I'm interested to see if anyone says anything.


Have you ever gotten an explanation for yours?


----------



## proud-armywife

No explanation...around the time that I had this I also had bruises on the roof of my mouth. Not sores-smooth bruises... they went away like a bruise too, changing color as they faded.... hotmama said the bruises could be low wbc which is what the low lymph is, I hope this rheumotologist can shed some light. I am just so tired, so so tired!


----------



## hashimotocoaster

proud-armywife said:


> No explanation...around the time that I had this I also had bruises on the roof of my mouth. Not sores-smooth bruises... they went away like a bruise too, changing color as they faded.... hotmama said the bruises could be low wbc which is what the low lymph is, I hope this rheumotologist can shed some light. I am just so tired, so so tired!


Were you diagnosed with EBV? I was, and I'm wondering if my low lymphocytes are because of that--though they were low well before when I got sick with what I assume was mono. (I was tested months later--I thought I had a weird flu.)


----------

